# Matching finger nails and toe nails?



## SpringDancer (May 1, 2009)

How do you go about this? Do you use the same shade for both? will you use 2 different shades - one for hands and one for feet? I can never find my way around this! and always end up not painting my toenails because I think they might clash with my finger nails and my ourfit. I'd love to hear your input!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 1, 2009)

It's strange but I always go with a different colour on my hands and feet.  My hands tend to me more of a softer more neutral colour and my feet are always shockingly bright!

I find that nailpolish tends to chip from my fingernails very easily.  Small chips on bright polish are very noticeable so I go with the more neutral tones so I don't have to do it as often.  On my feet the polish lasts forever so I go all out!!

I guess it's all about personal preference though.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 1, 2009)

i dont paint my fingernails that often bc im a biter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when i do i usually do a solid color on my fingernails and i pretty much always french on my toes, or a dark color but i think if ur toes are french than anything can be on your nails, or just mix whatever you want anyway cause who really cares who's ever looking at your toenails and nails at the same time anyway lol


----------



## BEA2LS (May 1, 2009)

i usually start with matching but i do not do my toes as often as my fingers so i than go for a color that is similar (for example, hot pink of toes soft pink on fingers, etc)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 1, 2009)

I rarely ever match my fingers and toe nails, in fact, most of the time they probably clash...
My toe polish lasts forever, so I only do it every couple of weeks, but my fingernail polish gets changed every couple of days, and I can't be bothered to match it all of the time.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 1, 2009)

I always do a dark color on my nails and even darker on my toes. Like right now I have a rich purple on nails and a blackened version of that on my toes. So I guess I'm trying to say I always do a darker version in the same color family on my toes-sorry I ramble


----------



## MiCHiE (May 1, 2009)

Most women are wearing lighter colors on their fingers and darker on their toes. Not very many care about matching.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 1, 2009)

delete


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 1, 2009)

I usually don't match them but I don't really care if they are complimenting or not. I change the nailpolish on my finger nails every second day but the same is not true for my toes (I change that once a week). 
Also, the skin on my hands is darker and has more pink but my feet are very pale and have yellow undertones :/ so not the same colour will work for both. I'm guessing my feet are like an NC20 but my hands an NW30...lol!


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

I tend to change my nail polish every 2 weeks and my toes every month.  If your feet are tan it's nice to wear light shades to really bring that out.  I also find that colors that don't look so good on my hands look great on my feet!  I don't think matching is very important though, because it's rare that someone notices.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 1, 2009)

I always wear brighter colors on my toes, but it's because my hands never tend to get anything more than a few clear coats


----------



## Pushpa (May 1, 2009)

lol i love to match but most often i'll wear a darker shade on my toes than on my hands...right now i am soooo in love with chocolate moose by opi that i've been wearing for over a month now


----------



## ginger9 (May 1, 2009)

I treat them separately. It's more fun that way. I like to go bolder on toes (colors I may not be able to wear on fingers). Also french manis last so much longer on feet than hands.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 1, 2009)

wow...I thought I was normal ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I HAVE to match!!! if I dont it drives me nuts! The only difference is I will french my toes and not my fingers, because the french doesnt last very long on hands.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I am clear on the fingers or very nude and I love color on my toes...the only time they match is when I french manicure both


----------



## kittykit (May 1, 2009)

My finger and toe nails never match. I always have darker colours on my toe nails.


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2009)

I generally stick to one colour family for both fingers and toes (warm pink / coral) but that's because I think that colour family is what looks best on me, rather than because I'm trying to match. I also lean towards those colours for lips and cheeks too.. What can I say, I just love them for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm wearing OPI in Royal Flush Blush.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 1, 2009)

honestly, i think almost no one notices if they're not matching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mine's are almost always clashing... except for today lol, i have chg turned up turquoise on my hands, and chg for audrey on toes. they look cute without being too matchy matchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't remember the last time i actually saw someone with the same color on their hands and toes... except for french manis


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2009)

I feel greedy, but I hate to match because I want to show off my fun pretty nail polish colors as much as possible, so I always wear two shades. I usually do a darker more intense version on my feet and something lighter or more neutral on my hands within the same range of colors or something that compliments. However, since I paint my toes every 3 weeks or so (I just touch up in between) and my fingernails stay painted for 2-4 days I sometimes choose them to compliment a certain outfit and then they might clash with the toes. However, most of the times my fingernails go unpolished and my toenails are NEVER ever unpolished- so it doesn't matter.


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2009)

well i never match my fingers and toes! and most of the time they most likely clash! i wear really bright colours on my toes that i'm not brave enough to wear on my fingers - like ruby red pumps!! and on my fingers i do wear brightsbut just not as in your face as my toes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and like others have said i like to show off my pretty nail colours and because i have a few i like them to always be different


----------



## Little Addict (May 25, 2009)

i match them most of the time but my toenail polish never goes away so that's when they start mismatching. usually the same color family tho.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

I never match them, I love wearing two different colors at the same time. I have so many n/p that I have to do this in order to give some love to all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I don't match it to my outfit (sometimes I do, but not always). Also, I don't separate them into "spring, summer, fall etc" categories - I don't care about those "rules"


----------



## ashleydenise (May 25, 2009)

I could care less about matching. lol I LOVE super brights on my toes.


----------



## broken_soul (May 26, 2009)

I don't match either but I do tend to wear more polish on my toes than on my hands.


----------



## Skura (May 26, 2009)

My toes and my fingers never match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, every third day I put different color on my finger (depeding of my mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but on my toes every seven day - also depeding on my mood and shoes I'm going to wear that day.


----------



## dirtball (May 31, 2009)

i do my fingernails once a week. and my toenails once every two weeks. so they match for a week then dont match for a week. i dont think it really matters, unless you touch your feet a lot i doubt people will even notice...


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm ANAL about things matching.  So bad i used to only get white tips on my fingers and toes.  i've started using color...but i have to do 'um myself because they change basically everyday to match what i'm wearing, i know i know....lol.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_How do you go about this? Do you use the same shade for both? will you use 2 different shades - one for hands and one for feet? I can never find my way around this! and always end up not painting my toenails because I think they might clash with my finger nails and my ourfit. I'd love to hear your input!_

 
I don't always match, I have a weird thing where I have to have lighter color on my fingers than on my toes. I'd wear pink tips and dark red toes, but never the other way around.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hardly ever match, like right now I have french on my hands and orange toes.


----------



## fly_easy (Jul 24, 2009)

I always feel goofy if I do ever match them. Which is why I don't anymore. haha.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't match them, I pick one color for my toes and I do more intricate things on my nails, but they are always a different color than my toes.


----------

